# searching for a engine builder



## Thorsworld (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a 2006 GTO 6.0 6 speed...It's completely stock except for the SLP exhaults...Looking for someone in the High Desert of Ca., to do some mods ....Anybody know of a good dependable mechanic?


----------

